# 100% relief - honestly.



## rejoined1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello All, I really hope this works for others because it's been a blessing for me. I had IBS-D for over ten years, bloating, cramps, incomplete evacuation - you name it. I've tried tried traditional and alternative medicine - tried every diet I could find out about and after a process of elimination ended up living on rice, turkey and bananas (which only lessened my symptoms). One month ago and for no particular reason - I swallowed a spoonful of Extra Virgin Olive Oil - store brand - nothing special. I didn't have a single IBS symptom that day. Every day since I've had a spoonful twice a day and have my normal life back again. The only thing I would recommend is that you have your first spoonful in the morning before eat anything. Hope it makes a difference to even one person - good luck.


----------



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

Can I as where you heard about this or did you just happen to stumble across this cure? I've recenlt heard about coconut oil being very helpful as well.


----------



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

P.S. Congrats by the way!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Bought some extra virgin olive oil now.Gonna try it in the next days to see if I notice a difference. If it helps I will post.


----------



## rejoined1 (Apr 20, 2011)

alwayshopeful said:


> Can I as where you heard about this or did you just happen to stumble across this cure? I've recenlt heard about coconut oil being very helpful as well.


Hi,I just stumbled across it really, I was trying oil pulling because my gums were very sore and I accidentally swallowed the oil when the phone rang. I thought my IBS would be off the scale as a result that day but it turned out to be the complete opposite. I've since read that Olive Oil is full of vitamin E and is a powerful anti-oxidant. It doesn't taste very nice but what a small price to pay for normality again. Best of luck to you.


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

This is interesting, most of the stuff I've read about oils says that they make D worse. I'm at college and have exams coming up etc. so I'm kind of scared to try stuff like this in case it turns out for the worst :/


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oleic Acid will slow down digestion.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

Generally, really oily/greasy food is a trigger for me. Is there any chance this could work for me (especially considering I'd right away be adding 14g of fat to my diet every day)? Also, how important is it that it be extra virgin olive oil as opposed to some other kind of olive oil?


----------



## rejoined1 (Apr 20, 2011)

AsktheAges said:


> Generally, really oily/greasy food is a trigger for me. Is there any chance this could work for me (especially considering I'd right away be adding 14g of fat to my diet every day)? Also, how important is it that it be extra virgin olive oil as opposed to some other kind of olive oil?


Hi,I'm not really sure of the science but I take the oil before food rather than with it and I think the fat in olive oil is a good fat as opposed to trans fats etc. I've since read that it can bizarrely help with weight loss. My particular IBS-D meant that I struggled to keep weight on and since I started doing this I have regular firm bms, twice per day and no noticeable weight gain. I'm not sure about other oils, I've only tried olive oil and am afraid to try any other that would cause my IBS to return - even for a day. I was using omega3 and Evening Primrose oil for years and they never helped - but I couldn't vouch for Sunflower, Sesame Seed, Coconut or any others - sorry.Good luck to you.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

BQ said:


> Oleic Acid will slow down digestion.


Is this a good thing or not? For d, I mean.


----------



## Nikki5389 (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you let me know how long this worked for you??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is this a good thing or not? For d, I mean.


I would think it would be good for those with rapid transit D yes. (Rapid tranist D meaning D from things going through one's system too rapidly.)Here is an article about it: "Slowing of Gastrointestinal Transit by Oleic Acid"http://www.springerlink.com/content/u86205v3465g4557/I found it helped me.. but I used an Omega 9 supplement with Oleic Acid in it instead of straight EVOO.It was my last resort to stop or slow a flare up. Why last resort??? I don't know honestly... I guess I felt more comfortable using the imodium/calcium etc... But I know there have been times when NOTHING slowed down the D except the Omega 9 supplement.


----------



## rejoined1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've tried to understand why this may have worked for me and as silly as it sounds - here's my theory. I think my condition, although diagnosed as IBS, was in fact kidney stones. As the stones (which I believe I must be susceptiple to) moved through my bladder and kidneys they triggered diarrhea which to me appeared to have a mind of its own. I had back pain, chest pain and most often pain down my left side for almost 10 years and I now think that the olive oil flushed or budged these stones and subsequently stopped my IBS. If that theory isn't mad enough for you I'm going to suggest something that certainly will be - after you've taken the olive oil bounce up and down on your heels for a few minutes and the combination of the oil and the vibration might move the stones of anyone who had the same misdiagnosis as me. Please don't ridicule this post - if it doesn't apply to you it may apply to someone and may help them.Thank you.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

rejoined1 and BQ,Great stuff! Thank you.Here's a more accessible article than the abstract given by BQ:articleBQ's article is more relevant to the population of IBSers, but the details in the link above are helpful, and missing from the abstract given by BQ.By the way, the pubmed link of BQ's abstract is here, and was easier for me to read.Lin, and this article, say you need pure oleic acid to trigger the "ileal brake" which is responsible for the anti-diarrheal effect. They say that olive oil won't work.Pure oleic acid is available here but the MSDS says that, if ingested, one should immediately call a Poison Center and induce vomiting.Meanwhile, at least two people report that the ileal brake is activated without using pure oleic acid. I can't wait to experiment on my own with the olive oil.---------------off topic PS: I have tried the "oil pulling" that got rejoined1 started with this. I too started with EVOO. I found that it tended to make my teeth yellow. I changed over to coconut oil and my teeth got whiter (whiter than before I started using the olive oil) and my gums healthier. I know that many of the advocates of "oil pulling" wreak of quackery. But there really is no harm in trying it for yourself.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

OK. One of the links in the prior post was from the Gastroparesis & Dysmotilities Association.They have a pdf booklet on Gas Bloating and Belching.On page 8, they have a regiment for "Treating Dumping Syndrome with Oleic Acid"1. Don't smoke, or take Lomotil or other anti-cholinergics.2. Pure Oleic Acid is required, which may be purchased from a chemical supply house.3. You will need Ensure or boost to mix with the Oleic Acid to make it more palatable.4. Emulsify in a blender 1 teaspoon Oleic Acid with an equal amount of ensure or Boost.5. Drink the mixture 15-20 minutes before your meal.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

BQ said:


> I would think it would be good for those with rapid transit D yes. (Rapid tranist D meaning D from things going through one's system too rapidly.)Here is an article about it: "Slowing of Gastrointestinal Transit by Oleic Acid"http://www.springerlink.com/content/u86205v3465g4557/I found it helped me.. but I used an Omega 9 supplement with Oleic Acid in it instead of straight EVOO.It was my last resort to stop or slow a flare up. Why last resort??? I don't know honestly... I guess I felt more comfortable using the imodium/calcium etc... But I know there have been times when NOTHING slowed down the D except the Omega 9 supplement.


Can you give us more clues about what Omega 9 supplement you used? I am not finding much.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I took a spoon on EVOO upon arising today and I got bloating, cramps, and flatulence. This is not sufficient evidence to state the EVOO caused my problems, but it is discouraging. I nonetheless and happy that rejoined1 found something that works for him and that he shared his discovery with all of us.I still believe that it is worth a try testing pure oleic acid if I can figure out how to acquire some and if I can assure myself that the stuff I acquire has no lead or other impurities in it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Olive oil is a brilliant cure for constipation and after relieving that symptom it gives a very calm feeling to the bowels. It also seems to help those feelings of inevacuation.


----------



## rejoined1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Moises said:


> I took a spoon on EVOO upon arising today and I got bloating, cramps, and flatulence. This is not sufficient evidence to state the EVOO caused my problems, but it is discouraging. I nonetheless and happy that rejoined1 found something that works for him and that he shared his discovery with all of us.I still believe that it is worth a try testing pure oleic acid if I can figure out how to acquire some and if I can assure myself that the stuff I acquire has no lead or other impurities in it.


Hi again, sorry to hear of your discomfort - could I stress that crazy as it sounds - I find bouncing up and down on my heels and bending sideways and back and forth from the waist helps get olive oil get right into your bowels and seems to maximise the benefits of it. Obviously do these excercises gently and don't do them at all if you have any condition they may worsen.good luck.P.S. I found that oil pulling with olive oil has whitened my teeth and strenghtened my gums but as you finish it's important to brush your teeth with the oil and then toothpaste - because if you don't brush the oil off after it will remain and give a yellowish look.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Can you give us more clues about what Omega 9 supplement you used? I am not finding much.


Sure sorry I didn't give it to you...I found it at GNC: Let me go look and find the url for it....Ok... now I can't find the one I purchased last on their website.... OY! It drives me nuts when they change formulas.... They have a bunch of Omega 3-6-9 products... but not the one I bought last. Let me look around and see if I can find it something for you.Sorry Moises.... but isn't that always the way???.. Ya finally find something that works and they go and change it on ya! LOLI will go and hunt for it.. stay tuned....ETA:Ok it seems that many Omega supplements contain it... So one will have to read labels to make sure it is in there. But I have enever seen it totally by itself anyway..... but one will have to read those labels.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

BQ said:


> They have a bunch of Omega 3-6-9 products...


OK. That's a big help. I will get a 3-6-9 product. Thanks!


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

rejoined1 said:


> Hi again, sorry to hear of your discomfort - could I stress that crazy as it sounds - I find bouncing up and down on my heels and bending sideways and back and forth from the waist helps get olive oil get right into your bowels and seems to maximise the benefits of it.


My view is anything is worth a try. And I am glad it's worked for you, so it's not crazy.But I will wait till a weekend. I've been on the toilet too much today and suffered other indignities that aren't worth mentioning.My larger goal is to find a reputable, safe source of pure, food-grade oleic acid.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Siea said:


> Bought some extra virgin olive oil now.Gonna try it in the next days to see if I notice a difference. If it helps I will post.


It did not help.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Olive oil is great for getting you going if things are a bit sluggish and in a smooth painless way.For ibs d it would probably not help long term imo.


----------



## Torchgirl (Apr 7, 2012)

I am totally new to this disease and this site, but thank goodness I found it. I actually haven't been diagnosed yet (doc's appointment tomorrow) but my brother has colitis and my Dad has survived early colon cancer, so our family knows our bowels My symptoms have been all the classic IBS-D ones for two weeks now (overnight onset) and have been exacerbated by acute stress. I have been depressed and afraid (y'all know about these feelings) so I have been studying these forums.When I read about the olive oil something went 'ping' in my brain and it felt 'right' for my gut.I have been taking a dessert-spoon of EVOO for two days only, along with calcium, morning and night. I have to say the difference has been remarkable and so welcome!I have also not eaten anything with gluten in it. I would normally have had a bowl of cereal, toast with my eggs etc.I can't exactly pinpoint the olive oil as the key to the relief, but it was almost instant.So thanks! Rejoined1. I may be the 'just one person' your experience may be helping.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You may also want to take a look at Cod Liver Oil. I use a brand flavored with lemon (they also offer other flavors) and it tastes like lemon pledge--not bad at all. 1 spoon in the morning, first thing. Has the omega's you need plus other nutrients. look it up. If you are already loose it may make it looser, but over time it's been a good addtion to my diet--wasn't eating so well w/ the d, but I'm pretty good now (I also use coconut oil, pretty much of it in fact, as well as anti-inflammatory supplements).


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi there rejoined!I, for one, wouldn't dream of ridiculing ANYBODY's 'help'...I like what BQ said about 'feeling more comfortable' using what works for her...and I think this is a HUGE part of why ANYTHING works for us. I am really glad that you found something that helps you!Nothing will work if we don't really have faith in it.It might for awhile, but eventually our mindset will win out.. And besides, all of our 'systems' are so different, that what works for one may be a bain for another. Anyway, thanks for sharing! Glad you found a 'helper!'


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive just started a thread called 'Partial Success' extolling the virtues of Olive Oil too.I cant say its been 100% success for me BUT it has been a massive help and improvement to my symptoms.I'm not sure if it has anti inflammatory properties or not but its a big help and I support the Original Poster saying that it does really help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It slows things down.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I understand that BQ but research seems to suggest olive oil or oleic acid is highly beneficial against ulcerative colitis too when used regularly in a persons diet over time.I just wondered if theres any research or claims that it has anti inflammatory properties as i believe my ibs and possibly others is inflammation related.


----------

